# موسوعه لعشاق هندسه الالكترونيات والمتحكمات الدقيقه



## khaled hariri (27 أبريل 2010)

_*....السلام عليكم.*_​
 
_*احصل اولا على كتاب *_​
 
_*Programming And Customizing The AVR Microcontroller*_​
 
_*من هنا http://www.yrtop.info*_​


 
_*وايضا يمكنك الحصول على مزيد من الكتب من هناhttp://www.ourmicro.com/books*_​
 
_*واليكم موسوعه البيك من رايى من هنا http://www.ourmicro.com/pic-microcontroller*_​
 
_*وايضا مزيد من هنا http://www.ourmicro.com/best/11.html*_​
 
بالكامل بالاضافه الى مزيد من المشاريع وذللك من خلال الموقع حصريا EPE يمكنك تحميل مشاريع مجله​
*حمل الان*

ولطلب اى مشروع يمكنك طلبه من خلال ردك​
 
_*,واحصل على اسطوانه البدائل لكل القطع الالكترونيه مجانا من هناوايضا من خلال هذه الصفحه يمكنك تحميل 1000 دائره الكترونيه http://www.ourmicro.com/electronic.html*_​
 
http://yrtop.info/ 
_*وارجوا الافاده والدعاء منكم ياشباب *_​


----------



## khaled hariri (27 أبريل 2010)

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## mohrem (29 أبريل 2010)

بورك فيك أخي على الموضوع


----------



## mo7a galal (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

شكراً على المرور


----------



## يوسف فاخوري (7 مايو 2010)

رووعة 
ما شاء الله عليك يسلموو


----------



## khaled hariri (9 مايو 2010)

هلا


----------



## tl01001 (9 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

